# who let the dogs out?



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

does anyone know? all day I hear the question who let the dogs out and I cannot answer......woof..wooff..woof..............

Is music getting sillier or is it me?

What is your favorite silly song that you sing during service, prep or dining?

Being a baker I love: 
McArther Park
You Decorated my Life

flying purple people eater.................


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

When I was working in prep, we use to sing "Working On the Chain Gang" or "Under the Boardwalk" I'd have the whole prep kitchen singing along.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

NOOOOO CDS I used to hang with the BoxTop singer of Chain Gang in Memphis...late 70's.
368 North Main...true dive amazing who showed up on Sat. nights.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

i really dont like the dog song (perhaps it is a lack of talent thing) and the first person to sing it my kitchen will get a french rolling pin enema.

[This message has been edited by Nick.Shu (edited 11-14-2000).]

[This message has been edited by Nick.Shu (edited 11-14-2000).]


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

I let the dogs out. They were just making such a mess!


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

Whip It! (That's Devo for you youngsters)


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

heheh, i have a philipino kitchenhand who likes to sing and i have been trying forever to get him to sing "its raining men" but unfortunately, he does know the words. heheh


----------

